# Proven Adults Local only!



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Species - Dendrobates Azureus
Line/Origin - Parents from Jason Konopinski
Age - 22 months (Morphed June 09)
Quantity - Proven Pair and Extra Female
Price - $250 for the pair $100 for the female OBO
Group Prices- $325 for all three OBO
Preferred Payment Method - Paypal/Cash
Shipping Rates & information - Local Pickup
Pictures- The first 2 pictures are the proven pair (male first, female 2nd) and the third is the extra female. They have laid extremely well for me. I have about 30 tads in the water from this pair and would be willing to sell tads and/or a clutch of eggs for a reasonable price along with the pair.

AND

Species - Auratus Campana
Line/Origin - F1 From SNDF Imports
Age - 18 months
Quantity -1 Proven Female
Price -$75 
Preferred Payment Method - Paypal/Cash
Shipping Rates & information - Local Pickup
Pictures- (will send pics to interested buyers)

I am posting this here for locals to get a first look. I will be posting an Ad in the classifieds later this week.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

PM me if interested


----------

